# MSSQL server (1&1-root) von extern erreichen



## nauti_lus (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche krampfhaft von einem local laufenden IIS (php-script) auf eine DB im i-net zu zugreifen.

die db ist eine MSSQL Server 2000 auf einem XP Server bei 1&1 gehostet.
mein php script bringt mir nur den fehler: *DB Error: connect failed*

ein auf dem server laufendes script kann über localhost (natürlich) drauf zugreifen nur ein extern laufendes script nicht


weis jemand evtl. an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## andi_g69 (13. Juni 2005)

Tja, ohne zu wissen, wie Du versuchst die Verbindung herzustellen, etwas schwierig. Aber falls die Verbindung über TCP/IP laufen soll, dann müssen die Ports offen sein, auf denen er SQL Server läuft. Standardmässig wären das 1433 & 1434.


----------



## nauti_lus (13. Juni 2005)

denke mal das der IIS über tcp/ip versucht zu connecten.

die ports sind offen, von einem anderen server wird eine replikation eingespielt. deswegen verstehe ich nicht, das von meinem lokalen IIS nicht auf die db zugegriffen werden kann


----------



## andi_g69 (14. Juni 2005)

Der IIS hat nichts damit zu tun, wie Du von PHP die DB Verbindung aufbaust. Das steuerst Du, bzw der Programmierer der PHP Seiten.

Aber probier doch mal von Deinem Rechner eine ODBC Verbindung zum SQL Server aufzubauen. Sollte das funktionieren, so ist zumindest schon mal klar, dass es nicht an Firewall o.ä. liegt.

Mühsam ernährt sich halt das Eichhörnchen.....


----------



## nauti_lus (14. Juni 2005)

über odbc kann ich mich verbinden (Verwaltung->Datenquellen (ODBC)) - kein murren und knurren.

verstehe es nicht


----------



## andi_g69 (14. Juni 2005)

Das deutet doch in die Richtung, dass das Problem in den PHP Seiten, bzw den zugrundeliegenden DB-Verbindungs-mechanismen liegt. Leider habe ich keinen Schimmer von php. Also ob man einen Treiber (ODBC?) oder was auch immer benötigt, um auf einen MSSQL Server zugreifen zu können.

Vielleicht hat da jemand anders 'ne Idee?


----------

